# A Hint and a Tease



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

It has officially been decided and now is done. TPFKAP's name is finally changed.

We went through many names trying to find the "perfect one", but didn't realize it would be so hard to do once we already knew him as Perry. You get a new puppy and name it within a week, and the puppy becomes the name and you can't imagine them named anything else... it is much harder when they've had a name for 8 months to change it! Well, at least for me 

A few weeks ago we found "IT", and have used that perfect name since... it felt silly at first, so he has mostly been called "The Poodle" (it was already something we called him), but now it is official.

Name tags make everything official!

Oh, and yes, I know it is a horrible tease, but I'll let you know when I have an adorable picture of him to post with it . It has been a VERY hectic Feb/March for us (what with nasty clients and such :bird, but hopefully we're back for some fun!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol, did you change it to Terry?


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Tyson?!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Lol, did you change it to Terry?


LMAO, nooooo



Cdnjennga said:


> Tyson?!


Nope... not sure if anyone would actually guess it  I have to go to work in 20, but I think I'll try to get a picture really fast!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with the name Terry (Or more precisely, Terri. JUST SAYIN'!)


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

taxtell said:


> There's nothing wrong with the name Terry (Or more precisely, Terri. JUST SAYIN'!)


Nope, it's a great name, but just not for m'poodle man! Actually, that was one of my best friends' parent's name when I was little, so any time I hear the name I think of Sarah's parents! Name association is such an odd thing lol.

Oh, and obviously I failed at taking a picture today. Sorry! Day was nasty and just got worse. I've got to find a new job!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I can't believe you're keeping us in suspense!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_taps fingers.........lol_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Isn't that symbol one of the signs of the zodiac?? Taurus?? As long as you aren't naming him Cancer...just saying...


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I think she's named him Teddy. LOL


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

.....


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Must be for Tiberious. Capt. James T Kirk ready to be beamed up Scotty!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

bff said:


> must be for tiberious. Capt. James t kirk ready to be beamed up scotty!


rofl!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

enough with the suspense already!!!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm gonna guess Trevor!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Sorry for making you guys wait so long! I honestly meant to do this yesterday, however I underestimated the amount of time it would take to clean my house as well as work on some filing for my other job.

But without further ado, here's 










*Tate!*

His nicknames for the past weeks have evolved from Mr. Tate (Bewitched), to Mr. T (because of his Mr. T frohawk), and Tatertot. They fit him awesomely, and even the little boys I watch approve of his new name. 

And there you have it, sorry you had to wait so long!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

And for some more fun, some other recent pictures of him!




























keep in mind these were all taken with my blackberry, which has a crummy camera! but I thought they were cute and worth sharing anyway


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Whew! I wonder if the moderator would be so good to help you change your sign on to Tate?

I like Tate. He is such a happy boy!!!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

BFF said:


> Whew! I wonder if the moderator would be so good to help you change your sign on to Tate?
> 
> I like Tate. He is such a happy boy!!!


Well, Spencer is *my* name, so we're all good on the screen name front, lol.

And thank you! I found it while looking through many MANY baby name books and just REALLY liked it. He responded to it right away without much coaxing, too, lol. He definitely is a happy guy, and I'm thankful he is... especially with being the smallest in our house and sometimes getting beat up a bit! (Mommy always comes to his rescue though!)


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

HA! I LOVE THE NAME! TATE IS PERFECT.

I wish I could change my screen name  though. 

And that short cut looks cute too.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Olie said:


> HA! I LOVE THE NAME! TATE IS PERFECT.
> 
> I wish I could change my screen name  though.
> 
> And that short cut looks cute too.


I wonder if you could ask a mod? As long as you weren't changing it all the time, I'm sure they might let you... if you beg, lol.

He's in a short cut because I had him fuzzy and out in the yard two weekends ago... I feel like this story doesn't even need to go further!  He got burrs and twigs and grass all in his fluffy self (he was in need of a groom anyway), and it took me over an hour to get it all out. So it has been decided that this is now his summer cut... for all of summer. Forever. 

The groomer left a pom at the end of his tail... which I'm not sure if I like or not... but we'll see. It looks so silly on his short little tail!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Tatertot! I love those!! 

Tate is a good name for a cute boy. I'm glad you finally decided on one! LOL


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Spencer said:


> Well, Spencer is *my* name, so we're all good on the screen name front, lol.
> 
> And thank you! I found it while looking through many MANY baby name books and just REALLY liked it. He responded to it right away without much coaxing, too, lol. He definitely is a happy guy, and I'm thankful he is... especially with being the smallest in our house and sometimes getting beat up a bit! (Mommy always comes to his rescue though!)


Well, maybe it's time to rename YOU just so you can have a reason to change your screen name. LOL.... OK. I'm in one of those weird moments of delusional dreams where the world has to obey my wishes. Muhahahahahaaaa.

I think your blueberry (one of my weird world names for those things) took some great pictures. Course Tate always takes good pictures.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

OK...keep in mind my moment of delusional thoughts, but have you considered giving him a buzz cut for a topknot and then having a tater tot tail? You laugh, but I bet it would be the cutest thing ever!

Besides, Tate could pull it off where (almost) no other poodle would dare to go.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice name! He definitely suits it. Little Tater


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

BFF said:


> OK...keep in mind my moment of delusional thoughts, but have you considered giving him a buzz cut for a topknot and then having a tater tot tail? You laugh, but I bet it would be the cutest thing ever!
> 
> Besides, Tate could pull it off where (almost) no other poodle would dare to go.


We've shaved him completely before, and I like having some fluff on his head of some sort... he has a VERY flat head and looks so odd without hair on top... this is the first poof on his tail we've ever had! 

A likes the poof, and wants to keep it... without it, and I quote, "It looks like a... finger. And it's creepy."


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Locket said:


> Nice name! He definitely suits it. Little Tater


Thanks! He is a little tater tot, and we think it fits him pretty well. Hopefully now we can get everyone to call him Tate, then we'll be set!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Great name for a sweet pup! Congratulations on the new name.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Maybe you could get the groomer to shape his tail like a tater tot.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Marian said:


> Maybe you could get the groomer to shape his tail like a tater tot.


Exactly! It would be fun to try. You could always trim it back to a big round poof. Here is a picture Cameo posted showing the buzz cut I was thinking about. It just struck me as being really cool because it is a man's haircut on a poodle.

Of course, Tater looks good no matter what.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Yikes! That poodle looks like my Dad!! LOL


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Marian said:


> Yikes! That poodle looks like my Dad!! LOL


LOL - my mom and aunt were visiting from PA this week and I sware my mom found 4 different people she knew that looked like my dogs:doh: And this is just terrible - but my brother king of dog lover had to rehome his boxer because her and another one of his older dogs were tearing each other up, to the point that the boxer had to be stitched by vet - anyhow mom and dad agreed to keep her with them (for safety) until the new home was ready and mom is not a fan of the boxers. She claims the dog looks like this man she knew that she cannot stand!! So dad loses on trying to get mom to keep her lol! Sorry for the story it seemed to fit.


----------

